# Home Improvement Projects this summer



## TheBEast (Aug 14, 2008)

So what's everyone working on this summer for Home Improvement Projects this summer?

For me I'm in the middle of painting my kitchen (last room in our house to be painted) after living with an awful two tone green for 4 years!  Also helped my brother-in-law tile his kitchen.

So what's everyone up to??


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

I moved 20 yards of top soil (by hand) in the spring to extend/improve my back lawn a bit and add a new flower bed. The only other items I want to do this summer are seal the driveway and stain my deck. Haven't gotten around to either yet. After last year's 6 month long masonry project, I vowed not to take on another big project this summer. Been enjoying spending more time with the kids and mountain biking.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

Finishing my storage shed, which is a small barn complete with a hay loft and access door. Also serves as insurance in case I need another place to sleep after I piss-off the wife!


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> The only other items I want to do this summer are seal the driveway and stain my deck. .



So this is my first time with a paved driveway (well my first house any way) and I haven't figured out the whole "sealing the driveway" thing.  Any insights?  I was thinking about doing it, but really know nothing about the process or pros/cons.....


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 14, 2008)

moved into a brand new house at the end of March...so growing grass (no, not THAT kind), planting trees, flowers, veggies, cleaning brush, building retaining walls, pulling weeds, painting, hanging towel bars, tp holders, blinds, curtains, etc...blank canvas when we got there...empty wallet now.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

TheBEast said:


> So this is my first time with a paved driveway (well my first house any way) and I haven't figured out the whole "sealing the driveway" thing.  Any insights?  I was thinking about doing it, but really know nothing about the process or pros/cons.....



It's really not that expensive to have it done, but I'll probably just do it myself for the self-gratification factor. I don't think it's that difficult. My main motivation is I got a lot of mortar and cement on the driveway while doing the masonry. I'd like to cover that up and freshen up the look of the driveway since it's starting to grey after 3 years. Better snow/ice melt-off too.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> moved into a brand new house at the end of March...so growing grass (no, not THAT kind), planting trees, flowers, veggies, cleaning brush, building retaining walls, pulling weeds, painting, hanging towel bars, tp holders, blinds, curtains, etc...blank canvas when we got there...empty wallet now.



I was in the same boat three years ago. We moved into a new house on a dirt mound. Nothing. Nada. The landscaping is just about complete. Lots of work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

I fixed my mini-blinds with duct-tape..


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

I just moved into a 250 year old house of somewhere between 3500 and 4000 sq ft of liveable space.  Yeah, I've got my hands full.  I've rewired 1/3 of the house (the part I live in) with Romex, it was nearly all knob and tube before.

Re ran the coax cable, of course, and have done some cleaning/moving.  I hope to have one of the four chimney's lined with the Golden Flue refractory cement before the fall, and have a woodstove for this winter.

I also need to put a zone valve in the hydronic heat, since the whole house is only two zones now.  Not the most efficient.  I wanted to start replacing windows this summer, but that might not happen.  Fookin busy as all heck.


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 14, 2008)

TheBEast said:


> So this is my first time with a paved driveway (well my first house any way) and I haven't figured out the whole "sealing the driveway" thing.  Any insights?  I was thinking about doing it, but really know nothing about the process or pros/cons.....



Some thought about sealing drivways.  It does make the driveway look better but I dont think it extends the life.  After sealing it a couple of times it becomes brittle.  The edges will begin breaking apart.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> I just moved into a 250 year old house of somewhere between 3500 and 4000 sq ft of liveable space.  Yeah, I've got my hands full.  I've rewired 1/3 of the house (the part I live in) with Romex, it was nearly all knob and tube before.
> 
> Re ran the coax cable, of course, and have done some cleaning/moving.  I hope to have one of the four chimney's lined with the Golden Flue refractory cement before the fall, and have a woodstove for this winter.
> 
> I also need to put a zone valve in the hydronic heat, since the whole house is only two zones now.  Not the most efficient.  I wanted to start replacing windows this summer, but that might not happen.  Fookin busy as all heck.



just you in a 3500 sqft house?


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Some thought about sealing drivways.  It does make the driveway look better but I dont think it extends the life.  After sealing it a couple of times it becomes brittle.  The edges will begin breaking apart.



How do you mean? The asphalt becomes brittle? Do you think it wouldn't have crumbled anyway without the sealant? Sounds like bad prep work on the driveway.


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> just you in a 3500 sqft house?



Probably a few mice too...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> Probably a few mice too...



poor mice


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> How do you mean? The asphalt becomes brittle? Do you think it wouldn't have crumbled without the sealant?



Yeah, I'm pretty sure the whole idea of sealing the driveway is to make it last.  It keeps water from getting into the asphalt and underminding it, or from freezing in there and creating cracks.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Not a lot of summer projects other than replacing the windows and in the next few weeks I need to install the pellet stove that I picked up a few months ago that is sitting in the corner of the dining room.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

So far this summer has included, prepping a portion of my basement for finishing for the "pool room" since I picked up my parents pool table when they did the house down size move this past spring.  I've installed gutter guards (yah I know big whoop ),  prepped the driveway for sealing (I had some decent sized depressions and cracks that formed as a result of the heavy construction I had at my house a couple of years ago when I had an addition put on) - Now I just need a rainfree weekend day when someone in my family isn't having a birthday/anniversary party to seal the thing!  And lastly I've done quite a bit of tree cutting/pruning so that maybe I'll be able to grow some grass for more than a couple of months in the spring in part of my yard.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> I was in the same boat three years ago. We moved into a new house on a dirt mound. Nothing. Nada. The landscaping is just about complete. Lots of work.


This is our second time around too...we bought land and had our first house built, a cape, only had the 1st floor finished, lived there for a year before we finished the upstairs, then I built the deck, did all the landscaping...spread 42 yards of loam...had a baby...after 5 years we were pretty close to where we wanted it other than finishing the basement...then I got a new job a state away, time to start over.  But we prefer working on a new house to rennovating an old one...fewer variables.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

You guys are freaking hardcore..Bob Villa would be proud..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 14, 2008)

I need to clean my room.


----------



## Paul (Aug 14, 2008)

Built a new deck. Still have a little more to do, but the deck itself is complete and stained.


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> How do you mean? The asphalt becomes brittle? Do you think it wouldn't have crumbled anyway without the sealant? Sounds like bad prep work on the driveway.




The sealer keeps the moisture out of the asphault.  Over the years it dries ond becomes brittle.   The sealer also keeps oil out to a certain extent so if someone visits your house with a leaky car it wont wreck the driveway.  If its your car leaking onto it does not matter it gets wrecked either way.

Look at an older driveway that has never been seeled.  It will be a gray color but still plyable.  Then look at a driveway that looks about the same age that has been coated.  It will be breaking apart in places.


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> The sealer keeps the moisture out of the asphault.  Over the years it dries ond becomes brittle.   The sealer also keeps oil out to a certain extent so if someone visits your house with a leaky car it wont wreck the driveway.  If its your car leaking onto it does not matter it gets wrecked either way.
> 
> Look at an older driveway that has never been seeled.  It will be a gray color but still plyable.  Then look at a driveway that looks about the same age that has been coated.  It will be breaking apart in places.



So... water keeps asphalt plyable?  I've never heard that before.  Asphalt, being refined from crude oil, I'm pretty sure doesn't have water in it.  Being that it's made out of a petroleum distilate and like other hydrocarbons of it's nature, is extremely hydrophobic.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> So... water keeps asphalt plyable? I've never heard that before. Asphalt, being refined from crude oil, I'm pretty sure doesn't have water in it. Being that it's made out of a petroleum distilate and like other hydrocarbons of it's nature, is extremely hydrophobic.


 
Toot,...Toot! :razz:


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> And you thought you learned everything you need to know in college ..



Jerry, my man.  I'm trying my best to stay out of your school.  Of hard knocks that is.  It is only possible with the guidance of the more experienced though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> And you thought you learned everything you need to know in college ..



You go to college so you can make enough $$$$ to hire a handyman..lol


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You go to college so you can make enough $$$$ to hire a handyman..lol



I get a lot of satisfaction out of knowing so much of the stuff on my property I did myself. I get  a lot of compliments for it too. It goes beyond saving some coin which of course is part of it. I wouldn't expect you to relate at all.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> I get a lot of satisfaction out of knowing so much of the stuff on my property I did myself. I get  a lot of compliments for it too. It goes beyond  saving some coin which of course is part of it. I wouldn't expect you to relate at all.



I understand..my parents next door neighbor cuts his own grass and he's uber rich..he wouldn't think of paying some kid $30..when I lived in Montana I helped my buddy Larry who was a contractor install carpet and flooring tile..and I got the hang of it..alot of it which involves measurements is cool since I like numbers..At my parents old house..I painted the railings of the two balconeys..and did a darn good job..


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> I get a lot of satisfaction out of knowing so much of the stuff on my property I did myself. I get a lot of compliments for it too. It goes being saving some coin which of course is part of it. I wouldn't expect you to relate at all.


 
The sad part is, most times that you pay for something you could have done yourself,  turns out you could have done a better job *and *you still have to pay them. After enough projects, it comes down to what your not willing to work on for whatever reason.


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> So... water keeps asphalt plyable?  I've never heard that before.  Asphalt, being refined from crude oil, I'm pretty sure doesn't have water in it.  Being that it's made out of a petroleum distilate and like other hydrocarbons of it's nature, is extremely hydrophobic.



Nope it keep the air out so it bakes, but thanks for sharing those big words.  Just saying what I have experienced.


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Nope it keep the air out so it bakes, but thanks for sharing those big words.  Just saying what I have experienced.



So... what does baking without air do to it?  They pave it at like 350 degrees F.  I betcha it doesn't get that hot on a summer day.


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

Also, if there was a way to say what you quoted me as saying with smaller words, let me know.  I'll use the small ones next time.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> I get a lot of satisfaction out of knowing so much of the stuff on my property I did myself. I get  a lot of compliments for it too.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I share that exact same sentiment.  This year, I finally just simply for time reason reluctantly turned over my yard fertilizing duties to a service.  But in no way could I ever forsee myself giving up my yard cutting/pruning/weeding/mulching/etc, etc, etc duties that I enjoy and derrive a great deal of satisfaction from.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

I like the satisfaction of doing a job myself as well, but cutting the lawn is definitely something I would easily let someone else do.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I share that exact same sentiment.  This year, I finally just simply for time reason reluctantly turned over my yard fertilizing duties to a service.  But in no way could I ever forsee myself giving up my yard cutting/pruning/weeding/mulching/etc, etc, etc duties that I enjoy and derrive a great deal of satisfaction from.



I buy the cheap ass Vigoro fertilizer from Home Depot and have seen excellent results. It cost me less than $30 to fertilize my lawn, and could never envision paying for one of those services. But I agree about getting out and doing yardwork. It's very therapeutic and rewarding for me.


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> So... what does baking without air do to it?  They pave it at like 350 degrees F.  I betcha it doesn't get that hot on a summer day.



By the time the black top gets to 350 degrees it is almost hard.

OK maybe I am explaining it wrong.  When you seal it your are doing exactly that.  The original black top can not breath.  It bakes because the sealent does it job and lets nothing in.  It becomes brittle over time.  Hope that helps


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't see much point in sealing a driveway other than it looks pretty. If sealing pavement was something that really prolonged the life of it wouldn't they be putting it on the roads and highways?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Cutting the lawns doesn't bother me, I only have .25 acre which takes me under a half hour.

As far as fertilizer I do that myself too and since I have well water and I read somewhere that I shouldn't do it too often so I do it in the spring and fall only and the lawn looks pretty good.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

When I had a yard to maintain I never fertilized it, as long as there was something greenish growing I was happy. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> I buy the cheap ass Vigoro fertilizer from Home Depot and have seen excellent results. It cost me less than $30 to fertilize my lawn, and could never envision paying for one of those services. But I agree about getting out and doing yardwork. It's very therapeutic and rewarding for me.



Most of it this year got down to the time issue.  I just couldn't seem to find the time during daylight hours to get the stuff down, so I called upon the services of one of my patients who has a lawncare service.  Plus I had a few areas of my yard where the soil had become so compacted because of the construction vehicles that were there 2 years ago that I knew that some of my yard had to be aerated to get some oxygen down to the root structure, so I had them do that too.

I really look at my roughly 2 1/2 hours of lawncare a week as my own "quiet time" even if those 2 and 1/2 hours are filled with the sounds of gas powered lawn equipment


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> When I had a yard to maintain I never fertilized it, as long as there was something greenish growing I was happy. :lol:




Maybe it's because I also love to golf and really enjoy the look of a freshly cut fairway with "stripes" in it from the direction of the mower cuts,  but the greener and snazzier looking my yard is in my eyes,  the greater the sense of satisfaction I get.  My father was the same way when he maintained my families yard as I was growing up, and he definately passed that trait on to me,  and I actually take great pride when he comes over to my house and says "the yard looks good"


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Maybe it's because I also love to golf and really enjoy the look of a freshly cut fairway with "stripes" in it from the direction of the mower cuts,  but the greener and snazzier looking my yard is in my eyes,  the greater the sense of satisfaction I get.  My father was the same way when he maintained my families yard as I was growing up, and he definately passed that trait on to me,  and I actually take great pride when he comes over to my house and says "the yard looks good"



I like the look of a nicely groomed yard too, I just don't care if it's mine or not.  To each his own, but I have other things I'd much rather be doing than perfecting my lawn.

ETA; my favorite look for a yard is white.


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> By the time the black top gets to 350 degrees it is almost hard.
> 
> OK maybe I am explaining it wrong.  When you seal it your are doing exactly that.  The original black top can not breath.  It bakes because the sealent does it job and lets nothing in.  It becomes brittle over time.  Hope that helps



But how does it get brittle?  For the properties to change, something must happen to it's composition, no?  I'm not being a wise ass, I'm just trying to figure out what you're talking about...

And I only know that asphalt is paved around 350 degrees because I had a friend who worked paving one summer in college.  Said it was the worst job ever.  What temperature is it actually?



o3jeff said:


> I don't see much point in sealing a driveway other than it looks pretty. If sealing pavement was something that really prolonged the life of it wouldn't they be putting it on the roads and highways?



Major highways I think are poured thick enough and with non permeable beds so water won't undermine it create potholes (as fast).

But side roads that aren't paved as thick and may just use gravel bed surfaces _are_ sealed.  They chip seal all over the place AFAIK.


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

> Blacktop driveways are smoother and cleaner than gravel driveways. Unfortunately, asphalt driveways don't remain smooth and black forever. The forces of nature do their best to break down the surface. Unless your driveway is adequately maintained, cracks and potholes will appear. Grass can take over the edges and work its way through developing cracks.
> 
> Excessive heat, ultraviolet rays and substances such as salt, oil, gas and grease all take their toll. Without protection, that beautiful black driveway eventually can become a lumpy, crumbling mess. If you are willing to put forth a little effort, you can prevent these problems by sealing, protecting and maintaining your driveway. Lowe's is happy to provide this information as a service to you.



http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=howTo&p=LawnGarden/SealDvWay.html



> Why bother sealing asphalt driveways? As water permeates cracks in the material and settles down at the base, the strength of the base is compromised, resulting in the formation of potholes. Cracks filled with water are also an open invitation in the North to damage from freezing. Even in warm climates, grass can begin to grow up through cracks on the edges of the surface. Damage from ultraviolet rays and oil/gas spills are other good reasons for sealing asphalt driveways.



http://landscaping.about.com/od/drivewaysandwalkways1/ht/driveway_sealer.htm



> Although asphalt driveways are amazingly durable, the surface can become pitted and cracks can appear. Once the cracks are in place, you've opened the door to more deterioration through water seepage and repeated freeze/thaw cycles.



http://www.popularmechanics.com/how_to_central/home_clinic/1275716.html?page=2



> Sealcoating an asphalt driveway every three years not only will make it look better, it actually will make it last longer. Sealing shields paving from the sun’s ultraviolet rays, which can deteriorate the binder and expose the aggregate. Sealcoating also prevents water and ice from getting into the paving and causing it to crumble.



http://www.naturalhandyman.com/iip/infdrivewaysealer/infdrivewaysealer.html


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=howTo&p=LawnGarden/SealDvWay.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus driveway sealer smells really good when you're spreading it


----------



## Terry (Aug 14, 2008)

I am building my wifes laundry room that I started 18 years ago and kept putting it off. I have it wired, plumbed, and sheetrocked and am in the process of doing the mudding and sanding now. Then I will put in the new tile floor and move in the apliances. It is always a challenge in a 200 year old house as nothing is ever straight, level, or square. It is also post and beam with exposed cieling beams so there is a lot of fussy cutting on the sheetrock, and lots of edges to mud. Getting there though!


----------



## Paul (Aug 14, 2008)

Terry said:


> I am building my wifes laundry room that I started 18 years ago and kept putting it off. I have it wired, plumbed, and sheetrocked and am in the process of doing the mudding and sanding now. Then I will put in the new tile floor and move in the apliances. It is always a challenge in a 200 year old house as nothing is ever straight, level, or square. It is also post and beam with exposed cieling beams so there is a lot of fussy cutting on the sheetrock, and lots of edges to mud. Getting there though!



Unfortunately, the same can be said of 6 year-old houses....:-?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 14, 2008)

Put down a pergo floor in our bedroom and painted.  I'm going to start on the nursery in a few weeks.  Paint and pergo.  We're looking for a house so I don't want to go crazy.  

In the meantime.  I've been renovating my Mother-in-Law's kitchen.  

Gutted half of the room.












Put in a header and opened the wall going into the dining room a bit











After some small wiring work.  I rocked the walls and taped:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I like the satisfaction of doing a job myself as well, but cutting the lawn is definitely something I would easily let someone else do.



I mow lawns for a living, and even I dont mow my own lawn.........:wink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 14, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I mow lawns for a living, and even I dont mow my own lawn.........:wink:



Shoemaker's shoes...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I like the satisfaction of doing a job myself as well, but cutting the lawn is definitely something I would easily let someone else do.



one of the benefits of being a renter..


----------



## Terry (Aug 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Put down a pergo floor in our bedroom and painted.  I'm going to start on the nursery in a few weeks.  Paint and pergo.  We're looking for a house so I don't want to go crazy.
> 
> In the meantime.  I've been renovating my Mother-in-Law's kitchen.
> 
> ...





Plaster and lath - Gotta love it. What a frikkin mess that stuff makes when demoing. I demoed my livingroom a few years ago and the mess was 4 feet deep and the whole house was full of dust.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 14, 2008)

Terry said:


> Plaster and lath - Gotta love it. What a frikkin mess that stuff makes when demoing. I demoed my livingroom a few years ago and the mess was 4 feet deep and the whole house was full of dust.



Well here's the kicker.  When I gutted the kitchen, I had to go through 2 layers of sheet rock.  I needed to cut through the plaster and lath to open up the other side of the wall.  I'm still coughing up crap.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Well here's the kicker.  When I gutted the kitchen, I had to go through 2 layers of sheet rock.  I needed to cut through the plaster and lath to open up the other side of the wall.  I'm still coughing up crap.



Sounds like my house. Redid a bathroom and there were three layers. Some kind of plasticy stuff and paneling over plaster and lath and beadboard. :smash:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Sounds like my house. Redid a bathroom and there were three layers. Some kind of plasticy stuff and paneling over plaster and lath and beadboard. :smash:



C of O on the house reads 1895.  Last time I gutted a room I found old gas lines for lights...


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> C of O on the house reads 1895.  Last time I gutted a room I found old gas lines for lights...



That's pretty old. Mines only 1925. There is a tag on the gas main in the basement with instructions from WWII on what do during an air raid.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> That's pretty old. Mines only 1925. There is a tag on the gas main in the basement with instructions from WWII on what do during an air raid.



Well what are you waiting for?  What do you do during an air raid?  I'm assuming you turn off the main off, but anything else other than that and kissing your ass goodbye?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

nice pics Beandip


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Well what are you waiting for?  What do you do during an air raid?  I'm assuming you turn off the main off, but anything else other than that and kissing your ass goodbye?



Acutally you only turn it off once your house has been bombed. :-o


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Acutally you only turn it off once your house has been bombed. :-o



That's awesome, thanks for snapping the pic.


----------



## hardline (Aug 14, 2008)

not this summer but fall. finishing the drawings for a new cantalevered dock and the drawing for the new bar area on the porch of the lake house. i am not sure where im going to build it or have someone else do it. bar would take 5 days to build. with plumbing, electrical, and carpentry. the dock would take 3 days but i have to bring in a work boat to more around the steel i beams.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 14, 2008)

hardline said:


> but i have to bring in a work boat to more around the steel i beams.



and some day laborers...


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Well here's the kicker.  When I gutted the kitchen, I had to go through 2 layers of sheet rock.  I needed to cut through the plaster and lath to open up the other side of the wall.  I'm still coughing up crap.



Your pics look like what I'm doing to my house. I have a small two family (one br each) that I'm making a single family. Living upstairs while I work downstairs. Opened up the wall between the kitchen and what will be the dining room and built a breakfast bar to separate the two rooms. Moved a non structural wall between the dining room and the living room to make the living room bigger. 

When I ripped out the plaster and lath in the dining room it also had blown in insulation in the walls. Talk about a mess. I had to gut that room though, I don't have to and won't gut the living room. F-that.


----------



## hardline (Aug 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> and some day laborers...



got that covered its six guys a beam. pad is already drilled its just 8 bolts a side. may be an hour of work.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 15, 2008)

moved in in June, painted the entire place, re-did the bathroom and that's it.  Place looks great, but this will be an investment property within hopefully two years.  Already looking and dreamin' about a bigger condo that will suit my and J's needs for a good ten years.  The more money I sink into our current place, the longer it will be before we can get into a bigger place.


----------



## Terry (Aug 15, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Your pics look like what I'm doing to my house. I have a small two family (one br each) that I'm making a single family. Living upstairs while I work downstairs. Opened up the wall between the kitchen and what will be the dining room and built a breakfast bar to separate the two rooms. Moved a non structural wall between the dining room and the living room to make the living room bigger.
> 
> When I ripped out the plaster and lath in the dining room it also had blown in insulation in the walls. Talk about a mess. I had to gut that room though, I don't have to and won't gut the living room. F-that.



Oh yeah I forgot to mention that we had blown in insulation also. When I was hauling a load to the dump, a guy that was following me in a convertible was not happy!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 15, 2008)

terry said:


> oh yeah i forgot to mention that we had blown in insulation also. When i was hauling a load to the dump, a guy that was following me in a convertible was not happy!



lmao!


----------



## Paul (Aug 15, 2008)

Terry said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to mention that we had blown in insulation also. When I was hauling a load to the dump, a guy that was following me in a convertible was not happy!



YOU!!!!!!:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Marc (Aug 15, 2008)

What were you doing driving a convertible in Maine, Paul?


----------



## Paul (Aug 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> What were you doing driving a convertible in Maine, Paul?



Not enjoying the insulation flying out of the back of Terry's truck lemmetellyouwhat...


----------



## Marc (Aug 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> Not enjoying the insulation flying out of the back of Terry's truck lemmetellyouwhat...



If you were really in Maine, I believe below your avatar should read "Ayuh, ayuh, ayuh"... am I wrong?


----------



## Paul (Aug 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> If you were really in Maine, I believe below your avatar should read "Ayuh, ayuh, ayuh"... am I wrong?



They don't call it "America's Vacationland" for nuttin'  I'll stick with mah faux-Texan drawl thankyewvurrymush...


----------



## Marc (Aug 15, 2008)

Liar, you're a Mainiac in disguise, I know it.


----------



## Paul (Aug 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Liar, you're a Mainiac in disguise, I know it.



Ya got me, and I'm dancin' like I've never danced before....


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 15, 2008)

Terry said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to mention that we had blown in insulation also. When I was hauling a load to the dump, a guy that was following me in a convertible was not happy!



Let me guess, probably on a road where he couldn't pass too. Too funny unless you're Paul in the convertible.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 15, 2008)

Had my kitchen remodeled in June/July.  If anyone needs a terrific builder in the Framingham/Worcester area, I can highly recommend Jim Wilson in Northboro.  Came in on budget and ahead of schedule.  He did my kitchen and also for 2 of my neighbors in the last couple years.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> The only other items I want to do this summer are seal the driveway and stain my deck. Haven't gotten around to either yet



I starting staining the deck. Oof. What a nightmare. The spindles on the railing are tedious since I've decided to brush it on (2 coats). The deck is three years old and the wood is sucking this stuff up like crazy. I shouldn't have waited this long. A 5 gallon pail should have completed the job, but it's already half gone and I haven't even starting on the surface of the lower larger deck yet. I hope to be done by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Any summer project left over is an official fall project that will eventually become a spring project next year.


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I starting staining the deck. Oof. What a nightmare. The spindles on the railing are tedious since I've decided to brush it on (2 coats). The deck is three years old and the wood is sucking this stuff up like crazy. I shouldn't have waited this long. A 5 gallon pail should have completed the job, but it's already half gone and I haven't even starting on the surface of the lower larger deck yet. I hope to be done by the end of the weekend.



There is an answer to this issue and it's called Composite Decking material.  A bit more in the beginning but none of this back breaking work in the heat of summer!  I just get a pressure washer and clean it down every spring!  Viola!


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Any summer project left over is an official fall project that will eventually become a spring project next year.



I love this thinking!  Right on!


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

TheBEast said:


> There is an answer to this issue and it's called Composite Decking material.  A bit more in the beginning but none of this back breaking work in the heat of summer!  I just get a pressure washer and clean it down every spring!  Viola!



the trex stuff is expensive. my contractor friends cant even find a place to get it cheep.


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> the trex stuff is expensive. my contractor friends cant even find a place to get it cheep.



True, but it is well worth the investment IMHO.  Those memories of doing the water sealer every summer of my parent's deck is nothing I ever want to repeat........


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I starting staining the deck. Oof. What a nightmare. The spindles on the railing are tedious since I've decided to brush it on (2 coats). The deck is three years old and the wood is sucking this stuff up like crazy. I shouldn't have waited this long. A 5 gallon pail should have completed the job, but it's already half gone and I haven't even starting on the surface of the lower larger deck yet. I hope to be done by the end of the weekend.


Have you considered using a foam roller to put the stain on? I did my spindles a few years ago (and need to touch them up now :-?) and using the brish was a real PITA...but when we re-stained our wood swingset last year we used foam rollers and the job went a lot quicker.

Now if I could only get going on reassembling the swingset...that's a project that I'd really like to get done before ski season starts. It's not a difficult task, but I need to clean 10 years of rust from the hardware, which is tedious...



TheBEast said:


> There is an answer to this issue and it's called Composite Decking material. A bit more in the beginning but none of this back breaking work in the heat of summer! I just get a pressure washer and clean it down every spring! Viola!


I'm sold on the Composite material...I had Trex put down and, while I don't like how it seems to easily get mildew spots, I really like not having to worry about splinters on my feet.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 27, 2008)

We're wrapping up the bathroom remodel now. All that's left is silicon, and we're done. Last major project for this place, praise be to jeebus.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

TheBEast said:


> There is an answer to this issue and it's called Composite Decking material.  A bit more in the beginning but none of this back breaking work in the heat of summer!  I just get a pressure washer and clean it down every spring!  Viola!



The surface area of my deck is almost 850 square feet. Composite decking would have doubled the cost of the whole thing. A helluva lot more that a "bit" more. The surface of the deck is easy. It's the railings and stairs that suck.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

hammer said:


> Have you considered using a foam roller to put the stain on? I did my spindles a few years ago (and need to touch them up now :-?) and using the brish was a real PITA...but when we re-stained our wood swingset last year we used foam rollers and the job went a lot quicker.
> 
> Now if I could only get going on reassembling the swingset...that's a project that I'd really like to get done before ski season starts. It's not a difficult task, but I need to clean 10 years of rust from the hardware, which is tedious...
> 
> I'm sold on the Composite material...I had Trex put down and, while I don't like how it seems to easily get mildew spots, I really like not having to worry about splinters on my feet.



My  spindles are removable sections, so I set up a work horse with a piece of scrap plywood and knock em out with a small roller. I roll the deck surface as well. I put the spindles in the garage over the winter when I break the deck down for the season.


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> The surface area of my deck is almost 850 square feet. Composite decking would have doubled the cost of the whole thing. A helluva lot more that a "bit" more. The surface of the deck is easy. It's the railings and stairs that suck.



i want to build a deck that covers all the poured concreat on my bulkhead at the lake with the dock its going to be around 900 SQF everybody wants me to use the trex so when the kids run they won't get splinters. it is so much more expensive than wood and i like painting the deck its another reason to drink beer.


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

o and i dont know if i am going to get time to build my bar so if anyone a has a portable bar for sale let me know.


----------



## Marc (Aug 27, 2008)

Major project to tackle soon is getting a solid foundation under one of the posts that holds up my garage that had sank down and caused the whole thing to sag.

I'll also be having one of my four chimneys lined with a heat resistant, corrosion resistant cement mixture soon to the tune of 4k.  And shortly thereafter putting in a woodstove on a piece of stove board and I'll have to install some heat shields.

Also be draining my heating system within the month to install a zone valve so I can heat my living area and not the parts I'll be working on this winter.

Also in the near future I'll be building three new bulkhead doors.

Also in the near future I'll be repairing one of the overhead garage doors so it will close and installing springs on both of them since they weigh about 100 lbs each.

Oh yeah, I've got two holes in the plaster to patch (one in the bathroom, one in the kitchen).

I also have to figure out a better way to bank around the house (if you ever owned an old house, you'll know what I'm talking about).

I also have to put some insulation down above my kitchen and maybe a few more spots before winter.

I also need to figure out a way to maybe fit a storm window over my bathroom window.

Also hang new rolling blinds in the sun porch.

Scrape and paint a few sections on the garage and house.

Build a peg rack for the bedroom for clothes.

Build a clothesline outside before the ground freezes.


... I'm sure I've left something off... but that's a good starting list.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> Major project to tackle soon is getting a solid foundation under one of the posts that holds up my garage that had sank down and caused the whole thing to sag.
> 
> I'll also be having one of my four chimneys lined with a heat resistant, corrosion resistant cement mixture soon to the tune of 4k.  And shortly thereafter putting in a woodstove on a piece of stove board and I'll have to install some heat shields.
> 
> ...



You musta thought you were posting in the "What home improvement projects have you blown off for the past 5 summers".


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

o and i have to seal up the heatalators in my fire place so it will not leak smoke.


----------



## Marc (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> You musta thought you were posting in the "What home improvement projects have you blown off for the past 5 summers".



I just moved in a couple months ago.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> I just moved in a couple months ago.



Well then, meet me over at the stupid person thread if you want to chat for an hour, cuz I'm feelin pretty stupid.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 28, 2008)

Marc said:


> I just moved in a couple months ago.



So? What's the holdup? Get to work, Bucko.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 28, 2008)

Finished siding the small barn with the leftover vinyl siding from the house build. Replaced the POS kitchen sink last weekend with a used Kohler cast iron sink I picked-up for $25 dollars at this new salvage place, that I will do all my future building material shopping at. This weekend, splitting a forced hot water zone into two smaller zones. Installing a drop ceiling in one of the yet to be finished downstairs rooms. Still have to paint and install about 75 miles of molding downstairs!! Oh and then there's the three bi-fold closet doors to go in....   Come on ski season so I have a excuse to blow-off the rest of the stuff until spring!!


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 28, 2008)

Marc said:


> I also have to figure out a better way to bank around the house (if you ever owned an old house, you'll know what I'm talking about).



The best and easiest that I have seen is to use rigid foam insulation, for example 2 inch sheet.  screw in place using deck screws with either fender or plaster washers then tape seams.  In spring cut tape and unscrew, store foam and screws for next winter.


----------



## Marc (Aug 28, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> The best and easiest that I have seen is to use rigid foam insulation, for example 2 inch sheet.  screw in place using deck screws with either fender or plaster washers then tape seams.  In spring cut tape and unscrew, store foam and screws for next winter.



That's interesting, but I don't know if it'd work around my house.  Over the years the soil has built up, more than it should have around the foundation and side of the house.  I might just see if I can use hay bales this winter.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

Marc said:


> Major project to tackle soon is getting a solid foundation under one of the posts that holds up my garage that had sank down and caused the whole thing to sag.
> 
> I'll also be having one of my four chimneys lined with a heat resistant, corrosion resistant cement mixture soon to the tune of 4k.  And shortly thereafter putting in a woodstove on a piece of stove board and I'll have to install some heat shields.
> 
> ...



Is that all??  Slacker!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 13, 2008)

Made the hearth and tiled it last weekend and today cut the wall and ran the vent pipe out. Just waiting for the high temp silicone to dry and will do a test burn tomorrow. Also need to pull a permit next week and have it inspected.

Should be all set for winter now.


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Made the hearth and tiled it last weekend and today cut the wall and ran the vent pipe out. Just waiting for the high temp silicone to dry and will do a test burn tomorrow. Also need to pull a permit next week and have it inspected.
> 
> Should be all set for winter now.



That looks fantastic! :-o Nice job!


----------



## JD (Sep 13, 2008)

We moved into a 1912 house in January.  We done a good bit, but are still living in the downstairs.  Did a new bathroom upstairs, got the stairway, master bedroom drywalled, the wife did a built-in in the closet, and we are trimming in there now.  Outside I rebuilt some slate stairs, we are widening the drive so we can park side by side, building some retaining walls with rail road ties, and the wife did lots of flower gardening.  Clapboard replacement is gonna wait until next year.  Master plan is to add a Master suite in the back 3 room upstairs, including a second full bath up there, and a half bath down here.  Turn the current kitchen (circa 1947) into a laundry/mudroom, and turn what was a nice 22 by 14 studio in the back, complete with it's own fireplace, into the new eat-in kitchen.  Hopefully by then our kid, who isn't even concieved yet, will be outta college and we can move into a smaller place with some land. Projects, oh yea, I got projects....maybe not on Marc's scale....but plenty to keep me busy......


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> The only other items I want to do this summer are seal the driveway and stain my deck. Haven't gotten around to either yet.





tjf67 said:


> OK maybe I am explaining it wrong.  When you seal it your are doing exactly that.  The original black top can not breath.  It bakes because the sealent does it job and lets nothing in.  It becomes brittle over time.  Hope that helps



It's my understanding that UV light breaks down the asphalt and the sealer helps there. It's my opinion that if a driveway is destined to crack, it's just gonna crack. I'm in a relatively new neighborhood with several asphalt driveways installed in the last five years. Some are cracked with no sealer. Some are cracked with sealer. Some with sealer are not cracking, and some that have never been sealed are also fine.

My driveway is three years old and I don't have a single crack. I know for certain that the prep work on the driveway was done well. Anyway, this afternoon I finally sealed the thing. Looks great again and being nice and black again should help with snow/ice melt. Anyway, if it starts to crack now, I'll buy the sealer being the culprit argument, but again, I think the prep work will be what determines if a driveway is going to crack or not.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2008)

Just went to the Home Depot and bought all new door knobs for the house. I got one real bad one in the back bedroom,if you close it behind you, you aren't getting out unless you have a screw driver or you climb out the window(I had to do the window method yesterday).


----------



## Glenn (Oct 6, 2008)

I spent Saturday fixing a problem someone else created. I can't stand that. Just do it right the first time. Friggin' previous owner had a bunch of hacks build the addition. And I'm no contractor...just a weekend warrior. :smash:


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just went to the Home Depot and bought all new door knobs for the house. I got one real bad one in the back bedroom,if you close it behind you, you aren't getting out unless you have a screw driver or you climb out the window(I had to do the window method yesterday).


Sounds like a good call replacing that door knob. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

JD said:


> We moved into a 1912 house in January.  We done a good bit, but are still living in the downstairs.  Did a new bathroom upstairs, got the stairway, master bedroom drywalled, the wife did a built-in in the closet, and we are trimming in there now.  Outside I rebuilt some slate stairs, we are widening the drive so we can park side by side, building some retaining walls with rail road ties, and the wife did lots of flower gardening.  Clapboard replacement is gonna wait until next year.  Master plan is to add a Master suite in the back 3 room upstairs, including a second full bath up there, and a half bath down here.  Turn the current kitchen (circa 1947) into a laundry/mudroom, and turn what was a nice 22 by 14 studio in the back, complete with it's own fireplace, into the new eat-in kitchen.  Hopefully by then our kid, who isn't even concieved yet, will be outta college and we can move into a smaller place with some land. Projects, oh yea, I got projects....maybe not on Marc's scale....but plenty to keep me busy......



Cool house..


----------

